# DIY Presta Inflator Gun



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what everyone else is using for Presta chucks but I was getting pretty annoyed with having to use those goofy little adapters that barely work for adapting Presta valves to Schrader air chucks to use my air compressor to fill my bike tires so I whipped together this to fill that need.










I wound up getting the air gun from Canadian Tire for $15 on sale and had an old Joe Blow II laying around that took a hell of a lot of pumping to be able to seat my tires with when going tubeless. This makes things a lot easier and is cheaper than buying that Prestaflator deal online and having it shipped to Canada at exorbitant charges.

The gauge is actually pretty accurate and you can use the little side button on the gun to purge air to set the pressure without having to remove the chuck from the valve.

What are you guys using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

It appears this is currently unavailable on amazon, but I got one of these recently from there and am very happy with it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011N613B4/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I made one from an inflator gun from Harbor Freight and the Presta Flator hose/adapter kit


----------



## Cornbread1 (Jun 17, 2015)

.thumper. said:


> It appears this is currently unavailable on amazon, but I got one of these recently from there and am very happy with it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011N613B4/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Cornbread1 said:


> .thumper. said:
> 
> 
> > It appears this is currently unavailable on amazon, but I got one of these recently from there and am very happy with it.
> ...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I've used one of these for years and my riding buds all use it to check their tires too.

Prestaflator Professional ? Multipurpose Bicycle Inflation Tool - Prestacycle LLC


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something, but what wrong with a floor pump?


----------



## Cornbread1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but what wrong with a floor pump?


Some folk seem to want the speed and ease of using a compressor, which does help with seating a tire tubelessly. That being said, I have no problem with my floor pump either. To each their own I guess......


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I used the above tire inflator from harbor freight and drilled out one of those. $. 99 adapters from the bike shop. Drilled it out just enough that it slides on the valve stem easy. The air gun has one of the spring loaded chucks that hold the adapter in place.


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Cornbread1 said:


> Some folk seem to want the speed and ease of using a compressor, which does help with seating a tire tubelessly. That being said, I have no problem with my floor pump either. To each their own I guess......


Exactly, I still use my floor pump too but when I am in my shop, it's easier to just grab an air line and air up the tires. Plus seating tires to rims is like night and day difference with a compressor versus a floor pump. A few quick blasts with an air gun and they pop right on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I went back to using the brass adapters. prestafator heads suck. They won't stay on without being held on, and leaks at certain angles.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

OK, I failed to read this correctly. My reply was based on just OP just looking for a presta inflating device.

I agree with the ease of using a compressor.

I use this with valve core removed to rapidly inflate and seat the bead of the tire...









Then, once seated, I use this with a regular air chuck to properly inflate the tire...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

bing! said:


> I went back to using the brass adapters. prestafator heads suck. They won't stay on without being held on, and leaks at certain angles.


I've been using one for three years with no problems - maybe you need a new o-ring?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I did the same thing.... Using that Mastercraft inflator gun. Works great not having to swap out adapters and stuff. I usually overinflated using the gauge, then use my Schwalbe gauge to fine tune....


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Add adapter to this and done. $12

http://www.amazon.com/Campbell-Haus...auge/dp/B0007ZJ1IK/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_2_dp


----------

